# MP's Shrimp Pictures & Videos



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi to all shrimp lovers in GTA area. I haven't really posted pics or videos of my shrimps yet on here and decided to start a thread for the shrimp lovers out there as i know i could watch pictures & videos of shrimps for hours. Feel free to ask any questions & if i have time & answer i would gladly help out a fellow hobbyist especially people who are just starting in the hobby of shrimp keeping. JUST KEEP IN MIND IT IS ADDICTING! 

BB:









MP's PRL:


















Reli patterned mitchling/hybrid:









One of my Favorite, Shadow Panda:


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Is that a very high grade bb?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Dman said:


> Is that a very high grade bb?


I would say so!

Are those blood worms?


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Dman said:


> Is that a very high grade bb?


i would say so as it is fully covered with blue coloration.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Not suppose to show this until they breed true, they are now breeding age & i have a few females that are carrying eggs & have some F2 babies. This is F1 white tiger that i'm working on. This is nothing BUT a teaser for those who love white tigers. 










MP


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> I would say so!
> 
> Are those blood worms?


I would say so aswell, unless there pooping blood  where did you get that bb, I've only seen some blueberry shrimp that blue, he's got no white in him, very beautiful! Do you give them any powdered supliments?


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> I would say so!
> 
> Are those blood worms?


Yes those are blood worms, i give them some maybe once a week.



Dman said:


> I would say so aswell, unless there pooping blood  where did you get that bb, I've only seen some blueberry shrimp that blue, he's got no white in him, very beautiful! Do you give them any powdered supliments?


Is this question for syplicity or me?

If it is for me, i bred them from scratch. I don't give any supplements just different food everyday to keep them happy.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a short video.






MP


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you still up Steph? or did you only just wake up? I'm leaving chilliwack in like 2-3 hours gonna hit up the veddar and scout out some spots to fish next time. I might come into surrey and bypass the port mann if your still up.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> Are you still up Steph? or did you only just wake up? I'm leaving chilliwack in like 2-3 hours gonna hit up the veddar and scout out some spots to fish next time. I might come into surrey and bypass the port mann if your still up.


I'm still up man, what's up. I will sleep now though just finished doing water changes.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I'm still up man, what's up. I will sleep now though just finished doing water changes.


k, ill come later in the week. We need another puppy date/ gathering. Ill have 2 Chi in 2 months waiting for next litter. Then ill bring u what you need as well.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Ebi-Ken said:


> k, ill come later in the week. We need another puppy date/ gathering. Ill have 2 Chi in 2 months waiting for next litter. Then ill bring u what you need as well.


Ok bro thanks. See u soon then.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice shrimp! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Did you use a Snow white on the tiger? I have some that are white/black but not as white yet, being only the 1st generation tibees. Not sure if I will continue the line yet or not


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

very nice Shrimps Bro can't wait to get my hand on some of them lol


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

WoW!! MP, those are some beautiful shrimp. I don't normally like the BB, but that one is quite different, so is that white tiger. NICE!! I am gonna be like a newbie, and ask some ??? 
1) What kind of substrate are you using. I see a mix.
2) On the 2nd pict. PRL, what does that stand for, and what are the 2 substances on the leaf - whitish fibre, orangy granules.
3) Pict. 3 what are they munching on. 
4) Are any of these strains coming our way?
5) Also in your Taiwan Bee video, @ 0:37 the shrimp are enjoying a green leaf, and there are remnants from some other type leaves..... may I ask what they both are??

Thank you for sharing from all the way out there.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Very nice shrimp! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Matt.



bettaforu said:


> Did you use a Snow white on the tiger? I have some that are white/black but not as white yet, being only the 1st generation tibees. Not sure if I will continue the line yet or not


No i did not use any snow white on this mix. Although it will be interesting to cross some of these to a snow white. I have a female that is pregnant right now crossed with either BB/Panda/extreme KK male. What i noticed is that these guys either drops all or almost all in their first clutch of eggs which proves tougher to breed. It might be because of a new tank that was set-up for them & now finally it matured after few months the females seem to carry eggs better.



srolls said:


> very nice Shrimps Bro can't wait to get my hand on some of them lol


Hi Sang, yes i know i'm still working on it. I'm contemplating now if i should move them in a different tank.


Egonsgirl said:


> WoW!! MP, those are some beautiful shrimp. I don't normally like the BB, but that one is quite different, so is that white tiger. NICE!! I am gonna be like a newbie, and ask some ???
> 1) What kind of substrate are you using. I see a mix.
> 2) On the 2nd pict. PRL, what does that stand for, and what are the 2 substances on the leaf - whitish fibre, orangy granules.
> 3) Pict. 3 what are they munching on.
> ...


Thanks, those are but some of my favorite shrimps. 

- The mix substrate you see is ADA Africana + ADA Amazonia(normal/powder type)
- PRL(Pure Red Line), White fiber is the same as the pic you see in the third picture which is Barley. The orange colored one is bacter to add bacteria in the tank.
- Depends how many people orders & what i have available, also Frank is the one that ships my shrimps.
- I'm not sure which video you are talking about BUT i feed them mulberry leaf & spinach at least once a week.

Hope i answered all your questions. Happy shrimping!

MP


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Hi to all shrimp lovers in GTA area. I haven't really posted pics or videos of my shrimps yet on here and decided to start a thread for the shrimp lovers out there as i know i could watch pictures & videos of shrimps for hours. Feel free to ask any questions & if i have time & answer i would gladly help out a fellow hobbyist especially people who are just starting in the hobby of shrimp keeping. JUST KEEP IN MIND IT IS ADDICTING!
> 
> BB:
> 
> ...


tol yung mga panda shrimp mo mabagal lumaki compare to crs?


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> tol yung mga panda shrimp mo mabagal lumaki compare to crs?


Depends on how much you feed them. They should grow almost the same rate though.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

MP, sorry to be a pain. but curiosity gets the better of me. You posted a link to "a short video" on the 1st page of this thread, so I went and watched it. YouTube shows that you have a total of 25 videos, so I watched some of them also. The one I was asking about is mentioned in my other post. The green leaf is probably as you said, either spinach or mulberry, but there is another leaf that has been eaten away, that is long and narrow. That is the one I was wondering about. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Egonsgirl said:


> MP, sorry to be a pain. but curiosity gets the better of me. You posted a link to "a short video" on the 1st page of this thread, so I went and watched it. YouTube shows that you have a total of 25 videos, so I watched some of them also. The one I was asking about is mentioned in my other post. The green leaf is probably as you said, either spinach or mulberry, but there is another leaf that has been eaten away, that is long and narrow. That is the one I was wondering about. Thank you for the reply.


Oh ok, that is Bamboo leaf.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Some shrimp ball/group picture i just took as we speak when doing my weekly water change with some of my tanks.
































































MP


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG that is tooooo intense! 

I wish I could come over and visit! Id love to see these guys IRL!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

the white tigers look INSANE!!! 

btw, how do you keep CRS and CBS together in one tank and not have them interbreed and turn in to crystal brown shrimp?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Some shrimp ball/group picture i just took as we speak when doing my weekly water change with some of my tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wowowowwowowowweeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

MananaP said:


> MP


That's sooo awesome!! WHITE TIGERS.. My new favorite shrimp!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> pamatay yung shrimp mo pare!!!!!tanong ko lng bakit yung ang ibang tank mu 1 inch lng yung susbtrate?


If you ask your question in English it would probably help others out too.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> If you ask your question in English it would probably help others out too.


 okey matt no problem


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

chinamon said:


> the white tigers look INSANE!!!
> 
> btw, how do you keep CRS and CBS together in one tank and not have them interbreed and turn in to crystal brown shrimp?


The mix are hybrid from my taiwan bee tanks.



Symplicity said:


> OMG that is tooooo intense!
> 
> I wish I could come over and visit! Id love to see these guys IRL!


Anytime my friend, if your ever down BC you should drop by.


razoredge said:


> That's sooo awesome!! WHITE TIGERS.. My new favorite shrimp!!


One of my favorite also. 

@Camboy

I keep my new tanks substrate about 1 to 1 1/2 inches because i use RO/DI water which has a PH of 6.3 already so no need to have thick soil to buffer PH down.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

MananaP said:


> The mix are hybrid from my taiwan bee tanks.
> 
> Anytime my friend, if your ever down BC you should drop by.
> 
> ...


step, what model of ro/di you have again? btw what is the ph of tapwater in BC?


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> step, what model of ro/di you have again? btw what is the ph of tapwater in BC?


RD-102 is the model. Tap water here in BC is 7.2-7.3PH


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great shrimps, CRS and panda are amazing!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

shadow panda...mmmmmm


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Loving those shrimps! If you dont mind my asking what do you normally feed them?


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

someguy said:


> Loving those shrimps! If you dont mind my asking what do you normally feed them?


I feed them variety of food, different every day. I also blanch some leaves such as mulberry,spinach, stinging nettle etc...

@all

thanks...


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

MananaP said:


> I feed them variety of food, different every day. I also blanch some leaves such as mulberry,spinach, stinging nettle etc...
> 
> @all
> 
> thanks...


Thanks again MP for that answer. Appreciated.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

They like their new feeding dish from dollar store.










Babies:









Juvie Royal Blue:









MP


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

*Some Update*

Some update: If anyone is asking what they are munching on it is a Ebi-Ken "Han".

BKK tank is coming along nicely with lots of babies.





MP


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

drooooling.....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Steven, you keep them all mixed in the one tank? wouldn't you want to keep them separate, or are you doing this so the mischlings that arise from the cross crs x taiwan will increase your chances of getting more taiwans?

love all those babies


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Hi Steven, you keep them all mixed in the one tank? wouldn't you want to keep them separate, or are you doing this so the mischlings that arise from the cross crs x taiwan will increase your chances of getting more taiwans?
> 
> love all those babies


i have a few hundred babies on this tank but tank still looks empty, i guess because it is 4ft long thus the reason why i have those mitchlings with bkk to produce babies faster. keep in mind i only started on this tank a few bkk, so i needed to fill those empty space.


----------

